# Falling over to one side?



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

My Rory is coming up to two years old which i understand is getting on in hedgehog years. Ive become quite concerned about him recently due to a frothy mouth which i have been monitoring closely. Today he was eating which he seems to have no problem with doing but after he moved from his bowl he began walking and falling to one side - unsure if this relates to his frothy mouth? i began to watch him and he attempted to scratch at his eye which usually he has no problem doing but he seemed to struggle doing this. I noticed when he walked every few steps he would sit down. Does anyone have any idea what this is, why it could be?


----------



## Arksaw (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm not sure about the frothy mouth, but the sitting down and leaning to one side sounds like WHS. WHS is wobbly hedgehog syndrome, it's slowly degrades hedgehog muscle control. As of now, there is no cure or really any treatment. Some people use vitamin E to lessen the effects, but it doesn't stop the progression of the disease, and once the disease progresses enough, the vitamin e stops doing anything. I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news, and I would love if anyone else can help shed light on it (hopefully i'm wrong). If I am right, the only thing you can do is just make him more comfortable.


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

Arksaw said:


> I'm not sure about the frothy mouth, but the sitting down and leaning to one side sounds like WHS. WHS is wobbly hedgehog syndrome, it's slowly degrades hedgehog muscle control. As of now, there is no cure or really any treatment. Some people use vitamin E to lessen the effects, but it doesn't stop the progression of the disease, and once the disease progresses enough, the vitamin e stops doing anything. I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news, and I would love if anyone else can help shed light on it (hopefully i'm wrong). If I am right, the only thing you can do is just make him more comfortable.


Thank you. I did consider it being the dreaded WHS. However i was unsure if they could get it at an older age. He seems ok now very active & lively but ill monitor him in case of any repeats of earlier which if it does occur ill take him to a vet.


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

Not much experience here, but I have heard that a ear infection can cause balance issues. Maybe the eye scratching was a sign that its itchy..and he was trying to scratch his eye. I think a vet appt would be necessary to see. I hope all is okay!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Coming up to age two is still a young hedgehog. Mobility issues can be caused by all health issues and attempting hibernation so don't jump to the WHS conclusion. To me, his frothing at the mouth, scratching at his eye, plus tipping over and lethargy sounds like something going on in his head such as a tumour in his mouth or behind his eye, or an infection. He needs to be checked out by the vet.

Arksaw, can you post some links to where Vitamin E has been used to lessen the effects of WHS. I've never heard of using Vitamin E and would like some more information.


----------



## Arksaw (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm glad to hear that it could be something more treatable, and that its possible its not WHS  Here are some links that mention vitamin E for wobbly hedgehog syndrome. Bear in mind its not a cure or anything, it just temporarily makes it easier for the hedgehog (although it doesnt stop the progression of the disease)

http://www.hedgehogsaspets.com/what-is- ... drome-whs/
http://www.angelfire.com/wa2/comemeetmy ... lyhs1.html
http://www.huckstarhedgehogs.com/whs.html


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

I think that immediately jumping to a diagnosis of WHS is pretty drastic, especially when someone is just looking for advice onw hat to do with their hedgehog who is obviously ill.


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Like Nancy said, mobility issues can be a symptom to multiple possibilities. Get him checked out by a vet and hopefully it isn't anything to serious. It would be better to get him diagnosed so you can plan out your best route. Even though the hedgehog is still considered young cancer is always a possibility. If it were to be cancer unfortunately there isn't much that can be done. Cancer can be quite painful for them towards the end so you may want to consider euthanasia when its time. 

Hopefully its something that is treatable. 

Keep us updated on how he is doing, keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## msredhead (Sep 28, 2012)

Auri is always a bit "tipsy" when I wake her up and she tries to run away too quickly. But I would definitely try a vet and see what they say! Could be an easy antibiotic fix hopefully! **hugs**


----------

